# [Hardware HP) Como soportar hardware riad ? (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Tengo en mi rack de servidores 2 HP Proliant ML150 G6. uno de ellos un servidor de telefonia bajo centos y asterisk.

El otro aun no decido que servicios dar pero ya es un gentoo amd64.

El asunto es que esta maquina tiene lo siguiente 

[root@localhost ~]# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5500 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 13)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 13)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 13)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 13)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 13)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 13)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 13)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2

02:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8111 PCI Express-to-PCI Bridge (rev 21)

04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5723 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

06:00.0 RAID bus controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array G6 controllers (rev 01)

No se como darle soporte en el kernel a la controladora raid por hardware que trae la maquina que como falta dicho soporte no arranca.

Alguna idea de como soportar ese hardware ?

Saludos!

----------

## gringo

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SCSI_HPSA.html

asi que debe ser CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA lo que buscas, está Device Drivers - scsi - scsi low level drivers.

Lee bien la ayuda, parece ser que hay otra forma de acceder al hardware usando cciss.

No sé en ese proliant, en los que yo he visto puedes definir raids directamente en el hardware.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Suerte que tienes, mi HP Proliant ML150 G5 tan solo tiene fakeraid. Bueno yendo al grano imagino que necesites en el kernel una de las siguientes opciones:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        Compaq SMART2 support

        Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support

```

Parece que también es posible utilizar:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    SCSI device support  --->

        SCSI low-level drivers  --->

            HP Smart Array SCSI driver

```

Salu2.

----------

